# Eliminem-me o subjuntivo/conjuntivo por favor



## Marcio_Osorio

Favor rescrever essas frases eliminando o subjuntivo:

Talvez queiramos saber se o sr. G. consegue ligar a luz.

Talvez precisemos saber se o fato de o sr. G. ligar a luz não vai incomodar ninguém.
Agradeço (abundantemente) qualquer tentativa.


----------



## anaczz

Só me vem à cabeça uma forma usada em Portugal. 
Se calhar, precisamos/precisaremos saber se o fato de...


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Ana, agradeço a resposta. Mas quanto ao primeiro item, algo como 'Queremos/poderemos querer saber se o sr. G...' cai bem?


----------



## Tony100000

No caso de usar "talvez", não encontro outra forma a não ser usar o Conjuntivo.
A Anaczz referiu bem o uso de "se calhar", por cá. Só mudaria o "fato" por "facto", mas isso não vem ao caso.  Tem o mesmo significado, mas o Indicativo é usado no lugar do Conjuntivo.

Pensava que "se calhar" também era usado no Brasil. 

"Queremos querer saber..."
(Usar duas vezes o verbo "querer" soa deveras estranho, nesta frase.)

"Poderemos querer saber..."
(Neste caso, já me soa normal. Indica igualmente um situação hipotética.)


----------



## metaphrastes

Marcio_Osorio said:


> 'Queremos/poderemos querer saber se o sr. G...' cai bem?


O grau de horror visceral suscitado por esta forma aproxima-se palidamente do que me suscitam estas: _Estaremos querendo saber se o sr. G... _ou ainda: _Havemos de estar querendo... _ou: _haveremos de estar querendo... _
Viva o subjuntivo, viva a língua portuguesa, abaixo o revisionismo linguístico!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

> 'Talvez queiramos saber se o sr. G. consegue ligar a luz'.


Pensei em:

'O fa(c)to de o sr. G. conseguir ligar a luz interessar-nos-á ou não/poderá ou não interessar-nos'
'Conseguirá o sr. G. ligar a luz? -- Isto poderá ou não nos interessar' (Brasil) ou Isto nos poderá ou não interessar ou Isto poderá ou não interessar-nos (Portugal?)
O desafio consiste em não esfolarmos o sovaco na já tão desgastada muleta do conjuntivo/subjuntivo. Não poderíamos substituí-la por uma Ferrari híbrida ou elétrica e totalmente autônoma, a Ferrari dos recursos linguísticos?


----------



## Tony100000

Não me oponho a nenhum dos exemplos que deu.


----------



## metaphrastes

Marcio_Osorio said:


> O desafio consiste em não esfolarmos o sovaco na já tão desgastada muleta do conjuntivo/subjuntivo


Ora, o desafio parece-me muito interessante enquanto exercício para os nossos músculos linguísticos e comunicativos - mas a ideia de que o subjuntivo é comparável a uma muleta causa-me alguma perplexidade. A não ser, é claro, que se trate de uma espécie de _"mild trolling"_,  apto a suscitar uma discussão interessante e lançar novas luzes sobre factos linguísticos de que não estamos conscientes, por estarem tão enraizados nos nossos hábitos, que são - dizem os antigos - uma segunda natureza.

Mas, a bem da verdade, não me parece justo rotular o subjuntivo como uma _muleta. _Se fosse fazer uma analogia, diria que abrir mão ou recusar-se ao uso do subjuntivo é similar a alguém que amputasse uma das pernas de forma a fortalecer a outra. Prosseguindo na analogia, diria que o modo Indicativo é, por assim dizer, o nosso _pé-à-frente - _porque o Indicativo indica factos, realidades, eventos, ou seja, coisas firmes e seguras sobre as quais firmamos o peso do corpo sobre a solidez da realidade. Ao passo que o Subjuntivo se pode comparar ao nosso _pé-atrás_, sobre o qual não recai o peso do corpo mas que se ergue de modo a avançar e, em tocando o terreno sólido da realidade, passar ao Indicativo. Por que? Ora, o Subjuntivo é o modo por excelência dos _desejos, expectativas, esperanças_, e também, diga-se, _dos temores, receios, preocupações, _daquilo que não se concretizou e não adquiriu o estatuto objectivo do Indicativo.

Ora, sendo o homem um animal ou ser em devir, fadado à incompletude que aspira pela completude, é inerente à sua natureza (e à sua linguagem) o desejar, o esperar, o temer, o arrecear-se, o preocupar-se, e por aí adiante. Mesmo a aspiração a viver apenas e tão-somente o Eterno Presente, ouso crer, só se realiza quando as nossas aspirações são dirigidas a objectos mais dignos delas e da nossa vocação - de modo que o banimento absoluto do Subjuntivo não passa (na nossa presente condição de contingência) de utopia e das mais ingénuas, metafisicamente falando.

Mas enfim, tudo isso faz parte da nostalgia humana do Paraíso Perdido, quando não havia preocupações nem arrelias, nem tampouco a necessidade de cogitar sobre o futuro - lá provavelmente o Subjuntivo não tinha lugar porque não fazia parte da experiência humana.

Quanto a mim, penso que por ora faz-nos muito jeito o Subjuntivo, e não só: quisera eu tivéssemos também o modo Optativo, houvéssemos nós de aspirar pelas coisas realmente importantes. Optative mood - Wikipedia.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Tanto no confortável andador do subjuntivo como na conveniente bengala do verbo _ser_, admito, amiúde se escoram não só os nossos discursos, senão também dos políticos a falácia com que nos seduzem ano após ano. Não desconstruo, aqui, o subjuntivo nem dele arranco a 'muleta' de que fatalmente precisará para se locomover nos meandros da evolução linguística. Se não me engano, o espanhol vem, pouco a pouco, deixando de empregá-lo. Não demorará muito -- mais uns 50 anos talvez -- para aposentá-lo de vez.

Não seguirá o português essa tendência?


----------



## Carfer

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Não seguirá o português essa tendência?



Se seguir, que ganha com isso? No limite, é possível reduzir os tempos verbais ao infinitivo e, com umas poucas centenas de palavras, conseguir comunicar, estilo sms. Mim ñ querer isso.


----------



## guihenning

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Não seguirá o português essa tendência?


Acho difícil, bem difícil. A contar com todos os modos e tempos verbais que nós temos em português e a estranheza que soam todos os modos de falar que não os utilizem, não acho que o subjuntivo esteja em vias de extinção. De todo. Veja as tentativas acima, todas elas são horrorosas e só pincelam o que o subjuntivo faz e faz bem. Inclusive penso o contrário, as muletas são essas tentativas de substituir algo insubstituível. Veja, é possível reduzir tudo ao básico e se comunicar, mas o que fica em jogo é a efetividade e assertividade da comunicação. Durante toda a sua vida, o português tem evoluções fonéticas notórias, principalmente aquele europeu, mas continua utilizando praticamente todos os tempos e modos verbais que sempre teve desde o latim. Nós não evoluímos a língua nos despojando de tempos e modos verbais. As 'complicações' do português muitas vezes nem encontram equivalências noutras línguas românicas, mas são usos que acontecem a todo instante seja por falantes educados ou não. Mesmo as crianças quase não pecam no uso do subjuntivo, pretéritos, condicionais, etc. Toda e qualquer tendência de inovação não adere às massas e qualquer mínimo desvio de norma nesses quesitos é imediatamente notado por quem quer que seja, no colóquio ou na escrita.
Por que você acha que a evolução da língua implica numa queda do subjuntivo ou qualquer outro modo verbal? O que é a '_conveniente bengala do verbo ser_'?


----------



## metaphrastes

Marcio_Osorio said:


> senão também dos políticos a falácia com que nos seduzem ano após ano


Falácias não são monopólio dos políticos; eles apenas as desenvolveram ao mais alto grau de eficácia e persuasão, um pouco como os sofistas que Sócrates outrora criticava. Mas encontram-se falácias em toda a parte, onde quer que haja humanos. Inclusive aqui.


Marcio_Osorio said:


> Não desconstruo, aqui, o subjuntivo nem dele arranco a 'muleta' de que fatalmente precisará para se locomover nos meandros da evolução linguística


Sinto aqui cheiro a Darwinismo cultural, que não perfilo. Esta "fatalidade" (e bondade) da evolução é uma premissa positivista que também não perfilo.


Marcio_Osorio said:


> Não seguirá o português essa tendência?


Não vi até o dia d'hoje nenhum sintoma, graças a Deus. É visível alguma influência do inglês, não só no léxico como nalguns cânones da linguagem de negócios: rejeição da voz passiva ou qualquer forma de hipérbato, mesmo que suave, evitar o uso de orações subordinadas e coordenadas mas antes adoptar sentenças curtas, &c... Não vejo que sejam maus em si, desde que usados em contexto próprio, no que acrescentam clareza - doutra forma, seriam um empobrecimento da linguagem.
Mas francamente, o espanhol, passe a expressão, não está com esta bola toda.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

guihenning said:


> [Pontos relevantes suprimidos] Por que você acha que a evolução da língua implica numa queda do subjuntivo ou qualquer outro modo verbal?


Referi-me mais acima não à queda ou extinção dele, mas à utilização que dele fazem em excesso nossas emissões. Minhas impensadas afirmações arrependem-se e retiram, ato contínuo, a premeditação da morte do subjuntivo, mas sugerem, em contrapartida, o emprego de alternativas.


> O que é a '_conveniente bengala do verbo ser_'?


Vejo-a como bastão ou cajado em que se escoram convenientemente todas ou quase todas as nossas asserções ou negações com o emprego excessivo do verbo de ligação _ser_. Deste verbo servem-se os discursos rápidos e corriqueiros ou discussões que se delongam e, na pior das hipóteses, podem beirar a violência. A ele atribuí uma bengala, mas poderia atribuir-lhe um andador, outro apoio "conveniente" em que nem os discursos nem as discussões sentiriam dificuldades em escanchar-se.

Dele não tenciono, outrossim, retirar as pernas sem as quais só poderia se locomover numa cadeira de rodas, a cadeira mesma em que também, convenientemente, assenta as fartas nádegas o linguajar relaxado da expressiva maioria de nossos concidadãos tupiniquins. Crítica ao meu não deixo de fazer, esparramado que sempre fico no tamborete das afirmações absurdas e por vezes ridículas de que agora lanço mão para fazer valer um ponto de vista facilmente contestável.


----------



## guihenning

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Referi-me mais acima não à queda ou extinção dele, mas à utilização que dele fazem em excesso nossas emissões. Minhas impensadas afirmações arrependem-se e retiram, ato contínuo, a premeditação da morte do subjuntivo, mas sugerem, em contrapartida, o emprego de alternativas.


Você tem exemplos? Eu confesso que estou meio perdido, sério. Há por aí algum uso excessivo do subjuntivo tal como há do gerúndio?



Marcio_Osorio said:


> Vejo-a como bastão ou cajado em que se escoram convenientemente todas ou quase todas as nossas asserções ou negações com o emprego excessivo do verbo de ligação _ser_. Deste verbo servem-se os discursos rápidos e corriqueiros ou discussões que se delongam e, na pior das hipóteses, podem beirar a violência. A ele atribuí uma bengala, mas poderia atribuir-lhe um andador, outro apoio "conveniente" em que nem os discursos nem as discussões sentiriam dificuldades em escanchar-se.


Então o problema são os discursos e não o verbo ser, sim? Ou não? Digo isso, porque como numa outra feita você mencionou aprender alemão, acho que seu cérebro vai virar quando descobrir o modo como eles usam _Konjuktiv I und Konjunktiv II _e como entra o verbo '_sein'_ nessa história.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

guihenning said:


> Você tem exemplos? Eu confesso que estou meio perdido, sério. Há por aí algum uso excessivo do subjuntivo tal como há do gerúndio?


'Se eu conseguir pensar num exemplo, eu lhe digo' transformar-se-ia em
'Conseguindo pensar num exemplo, eu lhe digo'.

'Mesmo que eu arranje um exemplo, incorrerei (viciosamente) no gerúndio' transformar-se-ia em
'Mesmo arranjando um exemplo, incorrerei (viciosamente) no gerúndio'.

Para evitar o emprego excessivo do subjuntivo e do gerúndio, bastam ao nosso poder de criatividade um pouco de disciplina e uma sistemática coordenação de esforços de que se valerão, afinal, a escrita e a fala e desta e daquela, por sua vez, as redações e as comunicações interpessoais dos nossos estudantes.


> Então o problema são os discursos e não o verbo ser, sim? Ou não? Digo isso, porque como numa outra feita você mencionou aprender alemão, acho que seu cérebro vai virar quando descobrir o modo como eles usam _Konjuktiv I und Konjunktiv II _e como entra o verbo '_sein'_ nessa história.


Meus discursos e minhas grandes ideias não repudiam o uso do verbo _ser._ Eles só não o utilizam.

Do alemão mais adiante minha vontade de aprender achará uma forma de contornar o conjuntivo I e II e, de quebra, o verbo _sein._


----------



## metaphrastes

Etimologia do verbo _*ser*:
_
Latim _*esse* ("ser, existir"), _Infinitivo Presente Activo de _*sum* ("ser, existir"), _do Proto-Itálico _*som* ("ser"), _do Proto-Indo-Europeu _*h₁ésmi* ("ser, existir"), _da raiz _*h₁és-* ("ser, existir").
_
Etimologia do termo *subjuntivo:
*
Do Latim _*subjunctīvus*_ ("que serve para juntar, ou conectar"), variant of *subiunctīvus* ("subjuntivo gramatical, conjuntivo"), from *subiungere* ("anexar, juntar, acrescentar"), Infinitivo Activo Presente de _*subiungō*_ ("afixar, subordinar, acrescentar"), do prefixo *sub-* ("sob, debaixo, detrás"), do Proto-Indo-European _*upo*_ ("sob, debaixo, de baixo para cima"), e *iungō* ("juntar"), from Proto-Indo-European _*yewg*_- ("atar, jungir, arrear, juntar").

Ora, para qualquer organismo vivo - como a linguagem - o tecido conjuntivo é crucial, por dar coesão ao mesmo, por dar "liga". Ora, esta conjunção, ou ligação, ou conexão, ou _liga_, é tão ou mais importante para a linguagem quanto para a culinária, a construção civil, a olaria, imensa parte da indústria, tal como para a nossa própria viabilidade enquanto organismo vivo. Ora, até uma _conjuntivite _é bastante incómoda, em se tratando duma mera inflamação - o que não dizer da eliminação de todo o _conjuntivo _ou _subjuntivo?_


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

metaphrastes said:


> [Relevante enunciado sobre a etimologia do verbo _ser_ suprimido]
> 
> Ora, para qualquer organismo vivo - como a linguagem - o tecido conjuntivo é crucial, por dar coesão ao mesmo, por dar "liga".


Admiro tudo que você escreve, meta, a elegância e a objetividade com que dialoga e a oratória inigualável de que sempre faz uso tão brilhantemente (diferentemente de mim cujas palavras se arrastam penosa e pesadamente por terrenos sempre íngremes e pedregosos, palavras rebuscadas que se escancham nas cercas vivas das especulações que muitas vezes não me levam a lugar nenhum), MAS, sem querer mudar muito de pato para ganso (e deste para cisne), de que outra maneira poderíamos redigir o texto sublinhado?


> Ora, esta conjunção, ou ligação, ou conexão, ou _liga_, é tão ou mais importante para a linguagem quanto para a culinária, a construção civil, a olaria, imensa parte da indústria, tal como para a nossa própria viabilidade enquanto organismo vivo. Ora, até uma _conjuntivite _é bastante incómoda, em se tratando duma mera inflamação - o que não dizer da eliminação de todo o _conjuntivo _ou _subjuntivo?_


Meus discursos e minhas grandes ideias não só retiram toda e qualquer afirmação contrária, senão que também dão parecer favorável, ao uso do subjuntivo/conjuntivo.


----------



## metaphrastes

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Meus discursos e minhas grandes ideias não só retiram toda e qualquer afirmação contrária, senão que também dão parecer favorável, ao uso do subjuntivo/conjuntivo


Então, que se passe das palavras à acção! Que se retire ao conjuntivo a pecha de _muleta_, e que se restaure de imediato o seu uso, mediante sistema de quotas equitativas


----------



## Ari RT

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Talvez queiramos saber se o sr. G. consegue ligar a luz.
> 
> Talvez precisemos saber se o fato de o sr. G. ligar a luz não vai incomodar ninguém.



Provavelmente, nós quereremos saber se...
Provavelmente precisaremos saber se...

Guardou-se a semântica, à custa de maior exercício mental. Considerando que minha formação foi focada nas ciências exatas, chamo em meu socorro um teórico das comunicações digitais, Claude Shannon. A aplicação da sua abordagem no meu trabalho mostrou-me que a língua pode ser entendida como um código. Seu objetivo é transportar informação da forma mais eficiente possível: no menor espaço de tempo, com a maior garantia de inteligibilidade. Matematicamente, quanto mais caracteres tiver o nosso código, maior o "throughput". E quanto mais simples a mensagem, menor o tempo até o completamento do ciclo emissão-transporte-recepção. A forma mais eficiente de transmitir a ideia proposta (talvez queiramos...) é usando o modo nativo no qual a ideia brotou no cérebro do emissor, o subjuntivo, a sugestão de possibilidade, o mesmo modo no qual a ideia deve ser entendida na mente do receptor. Na minha construção acima, o receptor capta uma ideia no modo indicativo e precisa traduzi-la "semanticamente" para algo potencial, não atual. Perda de tempo. É possível, e é gramaticalmente aceitável (não vamos entrar em considerações de estilo porque, afinal, o que seria do amarelo?), mas é dizer 3(12/4) quando poderíamos dizer 9.

Não creio que o darwinismo aplicado às línguas resulte em códigos mais simples, não no longo prazo. O Inglês é a língua dominante hoje e só vem-se complicando desde que os romanos, os franceses e três ou quatro culturas bárbaras colocaram ali suas idiossincrasias vernaculares e gramaticais. O código morse, que só tinha duas "letras" no alfabeto - ponto e traço - deu lugar às constelações de 256 caracteres possíveis hoje usadas nas transmissões de televisão paga. E vem 512 por aí, para atender à demanda por canais capazes de UHD, 3D e outras novidades. Quanto mais recursos tiver, mais eficiente a língua será. E eficiência é um dos critérios de Darwin para a sobrevivência das espécies.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Os gramáticos Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra afirmam, em sua _Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_, que "às vezes a construção com o SUBJUNTIVO é pesada ou malsoante [...] substituí-la por uma forma expressional equivalente".

"O professor mandou _que_ o aluno _lesse_ um romance" (forma "pesada ou malsoante")
"O professor mandou o aluno _ler_ um romance" (forma econômica e sucinta)

"Exortava os companheiros _a que continuassem_ a resistência" (forma "pesada ou malsoante")
"Exortava os companheiros _a continuarem_ a resistência" (forma econômica e sucinta)

"[...] GERÚNDIO, principalmente nas orações condicionais [...]:

"_Se se seguisses_ o caminho normal, chegarias primeiro" (forma "pesada ou malsoante")
"_Seguindo_ o caminho normal, chegarias primeiro" (forma econômica e sucinta)

"_Se andarmos_ depressa, ainda o alcançaremos" (forma "pesada ou malsoante")
"_Andando_ depressa, ainda o alcançaremos" (forma econômica e sucinta)

C. Cunha e L. Cintra prosseguem com o emprego do substantivo abstrato. A gramática não pôde enfeitar minha estante, porque o meu dinheiro não deu. (Reconstruo pouco a pouco minha coleção de manuais gramáticos e livrinhos do tipo "Escreva Português Certo Ou Morra Tentando").

------------------------
Todos os exemplos constam na _Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_.


----------



## Tony100000

A forma "Se se seguisses" é possível?! Não haverá um "se" a mais?


----------



## guihenning

Certamente haverá.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Erro ao transcrever! Desconsiderem o _se _a mais!


----------



## machadinho

Tony100000 said:


> No caso de usar "talvez", não encontro outra forma a não ser usar o Conjuntivo.


Na verdade, não. Basta transpor o "talvez" para depois do verbo e pôr o verbo no indicativo.

Talvez queiramos saber se o sr. G. consegue ligar a luz.
*Queremos* talvez saber se ...

Talvez precisemos saber se o fato de o sr. G. ligar a luz não vai incomodar ninguém.
*Precisamos* talvez saber se ...


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

machadinho said:


> Na verdade, não. Basta transpor o "talvez" para depois do verbo e pôr o verbo no indicativo.
> 
> Talvez queiramos saber se o sr. G. consegue ligar a luz.
> *Queremos* talvez saber se ...
> 
> Talvez precisemos saber se o fato de o sr. G. ligar a luz não vai incomodar ninguém.
> *Precisamos* talvez saber se ...


Valeu, @machadinho!


----------

